# Aristo center cab truck dimensions



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Can someone please pass on the wheel size and axle spacing on the Aristo-craft center cab diesel ? 
I wish to model a loco from Australia called the 'Harman' which was built in Port Melbourne Australia (1927) for the Tyers Valley Tramway in Erica Victoria Australia.
It was a complete flop for the job so they bought a Climax in the end, Oh well !
The trucks look like they may do with modification or rebuild of the side frames.









Looks a bit plain fugly but that's they way I like em !
It was a 2'6er and had a small piston on each side of the trucks to an internal reduction gear centered below then reduction chains to each axle.
Axle spacing on the prototype is about 3'6" so I need about 53mm which is way small but close enough will do.
A published plan is available in 'Narrow Gauge Downunder' mag Oct 2007 if anyone is interested.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Best I can measure it is , 2 3/8" axle spaceing , wheel 1 3/16" , ' NOT' includeing the flange . 
Wheel OAD 1 3/8 ". 
Hope this helped , good luck .


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Dennis

That is about 60mm which is about 12% larger than prototype which I guessed it would but that is close enough. 
As for the wheels they are about right !

Excuse me for the metrification, they changed half way through my schooling here in Australia as they did with the money too.
I still use both, depending on what I am measuring.
Imperial is better suited to human size things for me.

I will order one of those Aristo pups and rip it's legs off ! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Your welcome , and post photos when that intersting loco is built . 

The only metrics that I know are 9mm , 7.62 x 39 , and so on .......


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

plans please 
please email them 
email @[email protected]
thnx dana


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Dana,

You may have a train waiting for you.

Cheers


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

I was wondering about the powered steam bogie concept and started googling around.
This one is being restored from GWR also has the boiler on the bogie !
I am straying a bit now /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif

www.railmotor93.org/railmotorpower.html



















Bloody letterbox on wheels - British Mail /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

for kits to help build the gwr based railmotor heres a link 
http://www.ipengineering.co.uk


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

It looks like a member may have already modelled a LS version of the harman.
Nice indeed.
Here is a link to an index page of several images amongst others.

gold.mylargescale.com/deanwhipple/Fletch/webstuff/AG_Price/


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

A close up of the Harman bogie.

A bit wierd to make out but the springs are removed and the truck displaced to the right with the cradled bar that the springs sit on missing. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif

Trainworld have the (plain) powered trucks (pair) listed for under $100.
I will build the truck sides myself to resemble the Harman's.  

Looks like an easy project because:-

Can use basic motor blocks.
There are no rods or mechanisms.
The Harman has a straight boiler.
The locos body is simple and boxy.
There is only a single dome and stack.
Any colour you want as long as it's black.


----------

